# How to secure your home, neighborhood or apartment complex from marauders after SHTF



## thomasdangerpowers

Ideas on how your can secure your home, neighborhood or apartment complex from marauders after SHTF


----------



## Targetshooter

most neighborhoods today don't care about " if SHTF " , I liked your post very much , I tried to start a neighborhood watch and it failed " I was even on our HOA board at the time . So were do you go from there ? Bug out when shtf ?


----------



## inceptor

Targetshooter said:


> most neighborhoods today don't care about " if SHTF " , I liked your post very much , I tried to start a neighborhood watch and it failed " I was even on our HOA board at the time . So were do you go from there ? Bug out when shtf ?


Yeah, my neighborhood is the same way. I figure that after it happens, all dynamics changes. It will be your expertise that will help them organize. That's what I figure will happen here. I won't lead but I will help the organization.


----------



## Prepared One

You wont get any organization or even any thought to SHTF until after it happens and then you will know pretty quick who is in and who will be out as far as forming a mutual protection group goes. I have a very, select few, neighbors in mind but only after it is sideways would I approach them.


----------



## Chipper

Be careful who you approach with the subject. You don't want to be the target of desperate sheeple cause they know your prepared and have supplies.


----------



## Targetshooter

I do have a few friends " 10 of us " here that are all in with me , we get together often and chat about things on the news and work on our prepps , one good thing is we do work as a team . So that's a start in my book . We are getting together this Saturday to go over some survival skills " build a fire , target shooting and do some camp fire cooking , ect. " . I wanted more people in , but as I have been doing some thinking , we really don't need any more . " we have 4 that are trained in the Army ,two of them are still in , 2 fire fighters " one is also a EMT " , 2 police officers , one lawyer , one doctor " . I will do a post on how things go this weekend .


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chipper said:


> Be careful who you approach with the subject. You don't want to be the target of desperate sheeple cause they know your prepared and have supplies.


This is why my SOP is to approach no one. Before or after SHTF.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

easiest way to secure your neighborhood..... have 3 miles between you and your neighbor...


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Lots of dynamics on this one, depends on the type of SHTF/EOTWAWKI scenario and on the makeup/pop density of your locale

There are a few things I can think of off the top of my head to take into consideration

Do your own SWOT Analysis - Strengths, Weaknesses, Obstacles and Threats you can encounter for the scope of your defense project, how it stacks up against your locality and who knows what you do/where you are. If you aren't near a Section 8 place, have relatively peaceful/likeminded neighbors and have enough supplies and can forage/hunt/live off the near area (ponds, lakes, streams, near critters) then sweet move on.

You DONT want everyone know you got some end of the world man-cave/fallout shelter set up. You are in control of your own information dissemination barring your creepy Uncle Billy installing peeping tom cams in your place, or curious party guests, no one (should) know what you got. People who prep are like a sideshow attraction to the populace - but once something happens that warrants a mass panic, they will be flocking over to you.

On your end you want to know who (if you have any) neighbors are and what they are likely to do, as well as the general optempo of your AO, do you live near the ghetto? Well expect looters/raiders to hit you at SHTF+30 at the latest, I have seen first hand what mass hysteria does to people - they panic, stockpile, consume, loot, consume, rinse & repeat. If you are aware of what the threats can be, either crazy gangbanger neighbor who will try to hit you up or the local tough guys who need some Beans and Weanies.

If it passes the mental sniff test then you can always add some raw materials to your preps. Defenses are as much as a psychological consideration as a physical one. Make yourself a Hard Target - that is a high-level theory of practice, you want to be well defended as far as cover, concealment, good sightlines and sectors of fire and a dominating position - but you also want the people outside to know it.

If I see a house boarded up and I'm desperate enough I am taking a crowbar/other breaching TMDs to get inside. Plywood interior =/= hard target, it just looks like you tried to make the house looter proof and probably get the hell out of there. What I am meaning is make it look like it is actively defended - spotlights, barbed wire, pitfalls, etc can work. If you plan on bugging-in your POW should have defense as #1 - start punching stakes, wrap it with barbed wire, dig pitfalls or whatever, hell dig a mote.

Some run-in-the-mill neighborhood tough guy is going to see your crazy post-apocalyptic death citadel and think "screw this bro I'm out" it sounds really cheesy to be digging motes and partying like its 1297 but visible elements add to the deterrence.

As far as actual defense materials it depends on budget. You can make Hesco-esque barriers by doing 3/4 ply sandwiches with sandbags in between, anything to slow down/deflect incoming rounds. If you want to get really crazy you can buy some 14ga HR 4'x8' steel sheets for $90/ea to add to your end-of-the-world-don't-raid-me-bro defense, but that gets expensive (Metals Depot® Shopping Cart)

You are also going to need a point of egress - weather you dug yourself a tunnel that leads into the sewers below, or have a trap door and rappel points on the top of your house you have to be able to get out to do supply runs/hunt/get fresh air or get out of there if someone really wants your fun house

Having good sight lines help see approaching threats, and gives you a little bit of situational tactical advantage, no one likes getting shot from roof tops of pillboxes on top of huts, not super fun. Your fort isn't worth a damn unless you can see a threat. Goes back into the spotlight/EWS stuff you can do - tin cans and spoons on a line, party like its 1969 and poop on a pungi stick and listen for the screams. Maybe party like its 194 BC and crucify some folks around your property? Hell you can channel your inner UASO, and get you a small spy drone and some solar panels to charge it to get some good ole GEOINT of your area

Eventually that defense needs to extend out - you're thinking if the world does really collapse and all modern infrastructure falls to the wayside that things will not get better. Your house will have to become the whole block/section, then out from there.

But for first contact? Make yourself a scary fortified target, pay attention, have a stock, know where to get more, shoot straight and keep your damn head down


----------



## Illini Warrior

first priority is to survive thru the POS looters and rioters - true to life marauders are a totally different piece of fruit ....


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

also... bouncing bettys....


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Simply securing your house and vehicles by locking doors and windows does wonders in keeping the bad guys out. Add a little opsec on what supplies/toys you have and a dog that barks and your ahead of the curve.


If things get really bad when it hits the fan then your going to need to maintain some form of watch at all times. You can probaly stop a problem before it becomes one if you catch them trying to break in and you give them your best Clint Eastwood Gran Turino impression


----------



## preponadime

Targetshooter said:


> I do have a few friends " 10 of us " here that are all in with me , we get together often and chat about things on the news and work on our prepps , one good thing is we do work as a team . So that's a start in my book . We are getting together this Saturday to go over some survival skills " build a fire , target shooting and do some camp fire cooking , ect. " . I wanted more people in , but as I have been doing some thinking , we really don't need any more . " we have 4 that are trained in the Army ,two of them are still in , 2 fire fighters " one is also a EMT " , 2 police officers , one lawyer , one doctor " . I will do a post on how things go this weekend .


Targetshotter you sure not really from the PNW this sounds a lot like the crowd up here on the mountain except for the lawyer we have a dentist and a retired doctor all of us were military 6 Marines, 2 Army, 1 Navy and 1 Coast Guard.


----------



## csi-tech

All you have to do is make your locale a harder target than the next neighborhood.


----------



## New guy 101

THere are many many dynamis to this that are dependent on the level of SHTF and what type of people you are around. So I will simplify this to a SHTF scenario that would make people come to your neighborhood to steal, plunder, rape, extort, etc.

There are only two ways to avoid this confrontation. 1) appear not worth the effort by not ever disclosing what you do or what you have. Not living grand....living a very Spartan life... THis will detract all but those who will come after you for personal reasons (they've seen your wife or daughter...or maybe even you peek-a-poo...it is a brave new world by the way.

and those who will come after you for anything you have. 
Every house will eventually be ransacked as hunger goes on...the closest, easiest, obvious first. Each neighbor of yours takin before you is a bit of information on what you may have. and yes they will sell there soul to keep their little girl from getting gang raped...so friendship is whats in front of you...all else is potential liability.

So When you are weak...dis pear... what you have, be mobile and appear aggressive...when your strong then strongwall that defense and give them your best effort.


I talk openly about what I do, as well as proclaim I never keep my eggs in one basket....my plan is a mobile one for many months getting friend group 1 to one location, while seeking location 2 and 3 for myself. From this it's clear I have a little...and am heavily armed and mobile to keep it...as well as tactically savy enough too. Additionally I am always prepared to drop my friends that I am not stayin long term there...thats all they know I will drop my fellow preppers off at stop one which they know about and they are aware. SO they can only dime me out so far. 


I talk to non prepper neighbors and explain that city shelters are in their best interest if they have no family.. and leave early is a good policy. My Pakistani Neighbor knows I'm taking half his chickens for enduring thier noise for months on end...and I will give him a decent headstart.

My black neighbors know I blame thier race more than any for the decline of our country for voting Democrat...and I will treat them like a BLM riot if they show up..

Strong language I'm sure...but thats because I mean every gawd damn word I just said...and they know that..

Finally Midevil behavior.... their will be bodies around...it wards off stupid people. and I won;t be there long enough to get diseases from them.

Plan your plan...use your strengths...obfuscate or mitigate your weaknesses....and be ruthless. I can morn an unnecessary kill, while I can do nothing but pay for unwarranted trust.

And when you sitting there thinking about committing that first murder...your first ever act of violence....look at your wife, or child and ask yourself...Are you willing to second guess and watch it happen to them as your bound and gagged helpless. Or would you rather roll the dice and takes your chances.....

In this...I'm a gambler....It's a chess game...use your Pawn, clear the board of them to your benefit. use your night and bishops to defend...use your casteles to move and regroup....protect your queen and king unto the end.


----------



## Targetshooter

preponadime said:


> Targetshotter you sure not really from the PNW this sounds a lot like the crowd up here on the mountain except for the lawyer we have a dentist and a retired doctor all of us were military 6 Marines, 2 Army, 1 Navy and 1 Coast Guard.


Not from the PNW , I am just a good ol country boy from NC . I know how to pick my friends .


----------



## haja

secure? most of time I never lock the door n gate when I m out. lucky so far nothing happen,


----------



## Illini Warrior

csi-tech said:


> All you have to do is make your locale a harder target than the next neighborhood.


that's 100% the answer - the everyday crap is both lazy and a coward - it's part of the whole birth to death entitlement life - do it the eaziest way possible and take advantage of the weak ....

in a riot/looting situation - a blocked entrance to your street/subdivision will be enough - have a guy with a weapon standing there and they won't even slow down - looters won't leave their vehicle until it's looty booty time ...

there's always a Whippoorwill Drive around the area - loaded with liberals that won't lift a finger to defend themselves ...


----------



## ntxmerman

Chipper said:


> Be careful who you approach with the subject. You don't want to be the target of desperate sheeple cause they know your prepared and have supplies.


That's why I don't have supplies other than what I can carry. Sure, there will be things left behind that others will find useful, but they will be sorely disappointed.


----------



## Smitty901

Post STHF this would not be a good place to come uninvited, or with out a sponsor .


----------



## ntxmerman

Illini Warrior said:


> in a riot/looting situation - a blocked entrance to your street/subdivision will be enough - have a guy with a weapon standing there and they won't even slow down - looters won't leave their vehicle until it's looty booty time ...


I'm in an ideal situation for that. The problem I see is getting the rest of the neighborhood onboard. It's an all (or at least most) or nothing situation. Can 10% of my subdivision support the other 90% in the situation we contemplate?

If I found enough like minded people in my subdivision, there is a way to defend one or more strongholds. In that case, I would be inclined to bug-in. Sometimes it feels like pushing the chain...


----------



## Illini Warrior

ntxmerman said:


> I'm in an ideal situation for that. The problem I see is getting the rest of the neighborhood onboard. It's an all (or at least most) or nothing situation. Can 10% of my subdivision support the other 90% in the situation we contemplate?
> 
> If I found enough like minded people in my subdivision, there is a way to defend one or more strongholds. In that case, I would be inclined to bug-in. Sometimes it feels like pushing the chain...


you nailed the problem on the head - most likely no problem getting neighbors on board if there's serious rioting occurring in other areas - you'll always have that nutshell of liberals that believe in turning the other cheek and waving a white flag ... fortunately you don't need everyone - just vehicles for entrance blocking and a show of force .... in England the neighborhoods that survived rioting had guys with just brooms manning the barricades - everything burned around them - eazy pickings and soft shell nuts .... had the same thing in Ferguson - the shops that had guards survived - the rest were looted & burned ....


----------



## dwight55

This will sound bad, . . . 

I'm 72 yrs old, . . . my wife is 67, . . . both in fairly good health, . . . have "a supply" of goods in case SHTF.

If the looters and marauders come around, . . . there will be attempts to warn them away, . . . 

Barring that, . . . it will be survival of the fittest, . . . 

Bodies will be drug out to the road and dropped, . . . others can loot them to their heart's content.

I will attempt to live and let live, . . . but I'm not bending over backwards for anyone.

Anyone coming around will get admitted if I know them and can trust them, . . . others just need to move on down the road.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Medic33

a sign that reads trespassers will be shot and eaten maybe?


----------



## Smitty901

Home security is number one.


----------



## TGus

Targetshooter said:


> most neighborhoods today don't care about "if SHTF ". I liked your post very much; I tried to start a neighborhood watch and it failed. I was even on our HOA board at the time . So where do you go from there? Bug out when SHTF ?


Here's what I've done, and it may work for you:

1) I've gotten to know as many of my neighbors as possible, so now they know or trust me.

2) My neighbors are only going to want to develop a self-sustaining community AFTER SHTF, when they're panicked, and understand the need for it. I've developed and written a detailed plan we can use as a starting discussion at that time.

3) After SHTF, I'll get them together at our community meeting house or somebody's home, and we'll discuss what to do.


----------



## TGus

"home, neighborhood or apartment complex"

Those 3 would be defended VERY differently from each other in practice, though the principles are always the same.


----------



## Medic33

my idea and my plan put myself and family so far out that marauders would have to be lost to even be it the general area and never suspect we are even there.


----------



## dwight55

Smitty901 said:


> Home security is number one.




Could not help but notice, . . . is that little red / white / blue container in the lower right a big part of home security????:vs_laugh:

It sure is around my place, . . . although the container is twice as big.........:tango_face_grin:

Nice collection my friend.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901

dwight55 said:


> Could not help but notice, . . . is that little red / white / blue container in the lower right a big part of home security????:vs_laugh:
> 
> It sure is around my place, . . . although the container is twice as big.........:tango_face_grin:
> 
> Nice collection my friend.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


 Coffee is a must to maintain life . yes we can live with out it but to a much lower standard. That is my bike cup given by grandchildren I prize it above all other cup in this house.
Those were part of a shipment to one of my son to deal with . Few of them he grew up with. If you notice there is a history lesson on gun regs that have come and gone and some they are trying to bring back.
You will see pre and post Brady bill examples.


----------



## Notold63

Although roaming looters would definitely pose a problem, IMO if you look as though you are a dangerous target to attack they will try to find easier targets, at least initially. A possible problem that I can see cropping up is a group of people deciding that they are forming a community defense organization, and one of the first things they are going to do is consolidate all firearms and food to a central location (theirs) and they will redistribute them back out so that everyone selected for defense is armed and there will enough food for everyone. The end result will be that THEY will have all the weapons and all of the food.


----------



## Prepared One

Notold63 said:


> Although roaming looters would definitely pose a problem, IMO if you look as though you are a dangerous target to attack they will try to find easier targets, at least initially. A possible problem that I can see cropping up is a group of people deciding that they are forming a community defense organization, and one of the first things they are going to do is consolidate all firearms and food to a central location (theirs) and they will redistribute them back out so that everyone selected for defense is armed and there will enough food for everyone. The end result will be that THEY will have all the weapons and all of the food.


You mean, socialism could rear it's ugly head even after SHTF? :vs_shocked:


----------



## Smitty901

Prepared One said:


> You mean, socialism could rear it's ugly head even after SHTF? :vs_shocked:


 Don't look now but they are sounding you already.


----------



## dwight55

Notold63 said:


> Although roaming looters would definitely pose a problem, IMO if you look as though you are a dangerous target to attack they will try to find easier targets, at least initially. A possible problem that I can see cropping up is a group of people deciding that they are forming a community defense organization, and one of the first things they are going to do is consolidate all firearms and food to a central location (theirs) and they will redistribute them back out so that everyone selected for defense is armed and there will enough food for everyone. The end result will be that THEY will have all the weapons and all of the food.


Where I live, . . . that will be the second thursday of next week, . . . right after hell freezes 6 feet solid deep with ice and the devil is handing out ice cream cones.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman

TGus said:


> Here's what I've done, and it may work for you:
> 
> 1) I've gotten to know as many of my neighbors as possible, so now they know or trust me.
> 
> 2) My neighbors are only going to want to develop a self-sustaining community AFTER SHTF, when they're panicked, and understand the need for it. I've developed and written a detailed plan we can use as a starting discussion at that time.
> 
> 3) After SHTF, I'll get them together at our community meeting house or somebody's home, and we'll discuss what to do.


But ..... your neighbors are a bunch of "damn Yankees" .... I suspect my mileage will be much, much better!


----------



## TGus

A Watchman said:


> But ..... your neighbors are a bunch of "damn Yankees" .... I suspect my mileage will be much, much better!


Liberals love to join forces for a cause, but I fear what they will accept is far less than I KNOW needs to be accomplished. Who knows, maybe SHTF will red pill them eventually, -if they survive that long.


----------



## ddp

I have never thought of "letting the people outside know I am a hard target. I have thought of putting out razor wire, warning off anyone who approaches and shooting anyone who breaches. But I have worried that putting this out signals I have something worth defending and desperate people in sufficient numbers will surely overpower my defenses. Your remarks give me something new to think about and I appreciate them.


----------



## pikepole20

Good looking armory.

Sent from my SM-T818V using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Priyanka1 said:


> Get more info regarding {spam link removed} and get major details


Your spam has been reported.


----------

